# best mods other than remap to add bhp



## M77LTT (May 13, 2013)

hi all,can anyone give advice on the best mods to get except remap to add bhp,will be getting a stage 1 remap soon but wanted to know the best things and next steps after.all opinions and advice would be truly appreciated.thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

You should start with the mods and after with a remap to suit the mods :roll:


----------



## M77LTT (May 13, 2013)

hang your idols said:


> You should start with the mods and after with a remap to suit the mods :roll:


ok thats cool,what do you suggest?


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

A 3" downpipe seems to be the most popular suggestion.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

A 3 inch downpipe with sport cat/decat makes a noticable difference.


----------



## M77LTT (May 13, 2013)

ades tt 180 said:


> A 3 inch downpipe with sport cat/decat makes a noticable difference.


i see the tt shop sells a 3"down pipe but advises a remap first,which way round is it? :?


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

What i will do for myself,i want to by a sport cat.down pipe and sport exhaust,sport air filter or CAI,and after a custom remap.which should be good for 270-280bhp;at the moment i keep on eye on the ebay :wink:


----------



## M77LTT (May 13, 2013)

hang your idols said:


> What i will do for myself,i want to by a sport cat.down pipe and sport exhaust,sport air filter or CAI,and after a custom remap.which should be good for 270-280bhp;at the moment i keep on eye on the ebay :wink:


i'm obviously new to upgrading of cars but a liitle confused with the different amount of information.the tt shop tells me to fit a 3" down pipe after remap.i too would like a custom code remap stage 1,i then thought a stage 2 included changing the exhaust system and if it doesnt then what does it include? :?:


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

Do the mods and after stage 2 remap;what is the point to spend money on stage 1 remap? :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

hang your idols said:


> ;what is the point to spend money on stage 1 remap? :lol:


270 >> 225


----------



## M77LTT (May 13, 2013)

hang your idols said:


> Do the mods and after stage 2 remap;what is the point to spend money on stage 1 remap? :lol:


a stage 1 remap is 300 quid and gives you 30 perc extra bhp,why do custom code have a stage 1 if everyone goes straight to a stage 2?like i said i'm new to this but as you can appreciate this doesnt make sense :?


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

30% is more than 60bhp,which doesn`t look achievable to me;people gain this sort of power with stage 2 remap+mods;stage 1 is between 250-260bhp.


----------



## M77LTT (May 13, 2013)

hang your idols said:


> 30% is more than 60bhp,which doesn`t look achievable to me;people gain this sort of power with stage 2 remap+mods;stage 1 is between 250-260bhp.


I appreciate what you are saying,to save for a stage 2 plus a new clutch will take a while so to get an improved performance from the car in the mean time sounds good and will reduce the turbo lag so i will still get a stage 1 in the meanwhile,good to talk about this tho,thanks.


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

Do a VTDA from Steve Schwing/Modshack in the States, or something similar across the pond. Get your baby breathing right. Great improvement when I did mine...


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Well Im halfway through mine, Im doing the below list

Blue flame exhaust system, On
Badger TIP, Waiting to go on
P FLO air filter, On
3 relentless de cat & Downpipe, Not bought yet
FMIC, Not bought yet
Forge 007 Diverter valve, Waiting to go on
Then a stage 2 remap


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Have a think about handling too, there's plenty of mods you should do there and many don't break the bank.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

mk1f4n said:


> Well Im halfway through mine, Im doing the below list
> 
> Blue flame exhaust system, On
> Badger TIP, Waiting to go on
> ...


You may want to add better injectors to the list to get the most out of this set up. Also custom map is a must.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Freeze (Mar 6, 2013)

Also, if I were you I'd look at replacing some of your old worn out OEM bits too if there are any (or at least check over to see what's what). On cars this age, there's bound to be some parts past their sell by date.

For example, I had a custom remap but the car didn't end up as quick as I expected. Turns out I had a couple of small boost leaks. Old pipes just worn out and had tiny holes in them. Did a boost leak test and stopped the leaks and woo hoo! Much better.

Before spending hundreds on exhausts etc, I'd check your car over thoroughly first and put right the cheap little things that make all the difference. There's no point adding stuff if the foundation isn't solid.

Another thing I did was to disconnect the bottom hoses of the intercoolers. Found a cup load of oil swishing round in there. Intercoolers and pipework off, cleaned out. Cost: zero but obviously must help a bit.

Check your injector seals too for evidence of weeping. Found 3 of my 4 to be not very good. That's the most basic of things. If the fuel ain't gettin in. You ain't gonna have power!


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

J•RED said:


> mk1f4n said:
> 
> 
> > Well Im halfway through mine, Im doing the below list
> ...


Yeah I was thinking about that the other day, What are people using Injector wise??


----------



## Tyrer (Jul 4, 2013)

I had a 225 LCR stage one.

From learning the hard way first mods I would ever do would be ALL the boost hosing/ancillarie hosing and TIP, I used Forge and I must say it made a massive difference over anything else (even the map as it worked 50X better after the hosing)

Then a 007p diverted valve, new coil packs and a updated dogbone mount.

Then it's ready for stage 1 map and exhaust.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

mk1f4n said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> > mk1f4n said:
> ...


Siemens 630 from integrated engineering.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

To throw a couple numbers into this thread...

02 TT225 No Remap

RR day 2012
3" Badger 5 TIP
VTDA
HG Charge pipe

224 BHP

RR day 2013 (Above +)
Milltek Sports cats
Milltek cat back

237 BHP

You can't just put it down to the exhaust and sports cats, as there are probably a few things working in harmony

I hope this gives some idea as to what bolt on parts can add

Sports cats will be coming off soon to be replaced by a 3" downpipe. If anyone is interested in the sports cats pm me

John


----------



## M77LTT (May 13, 2013)

Tyrer said:


> I had a 225 LCR stage one.
> 
> From learning the hard way first mods I would ever do would be ALL the boost hosing/ancillarie hosing and TIP, I used Forge and I must say it made a massive difference over anything else (even the map as it worked 50X better after the hosing)
> 
> ...


that sounds like good advice,thankyou,as i'm new to this and very excited about what i can do with my tt i dont want to make the wrong decisions.also as you can see from this thread everyone has their own ideas of which sometimes i'm trying to get my head around as they dont seem to make sense to a newbee.can you give me some prices on the mods you recomended,no need price for remap as i already know that.thanks


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

If you go stage 2, personally I'd recommend changing the rods and clutch before hand.


----------



## Tyrer (Jul 4, 2013)

Awesome GTI website will be a good starting point to gauge prices mate, they sell forge and is where I got all my parts from. Roughly £300 for all needed hoses new.

eBay will have many Forge T.I.P's (the turbo intake pipe) used as many people changed to the Badger 3" version so these will be around £50 used.

SFS hoses are also a good alternative and are cheaper than the forge parts.

A good Dog bone mount will help with the power control and can be bought for £60 for a full unit or £20 for just bushes.

Coil packs £80 give or take

Forge 007p DV - £80ish new or get on eBay as many are upgrading to the 008 and the 7's will be on sale.

If you do a map without the hoses the OEM ones will just pop off - mine did until I replaced them. Not fun at 70 on a motorway


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Tyrer said:


> Awesome GTI website will be a good starting point to gauge prices mate, they sell forge and is where I got all my parts from. Roughly £300 for all needed hoses new.
> 
> eBay will have many Forge T.I.P's (the turbo intake pipe) used as many people changed to the Badger 3" version so these will be around £50 used.
> 
> ...


Mine are oem hoses and haven't popped off. They're not compulsory for a remap.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tyrer (Jul 4, 2013)

I agree if your OEM items are in good condition then it will be fine - I'm going from my own experience of the hosing being soft and collapsing under the extra boost from a remap.

Personal preference but I was running 250+ and 300ish torque the OEM hosing was not strong enough, the car was the BAM engine 225 with 55k on the clock.


----------



## M77LTT (May 13, 2013)

Tyrer said:


> I agree if your OEM items are in good condition then it will be fine - I'm going from my own experience of the hosing being soft and collapsing under the extra boost from a remap.
> 
> Personal preference but I was running 250+ and 300ish torque the OEM hosing was not strong enough, the car was the BAM engine 225 with 55k on the clock.


tyrer you have been most helpful,keep intouch,when i get time i will update my profile,ive added you to my friends list so i can get your opinions and advice quicker.getting abit carried away already with all the stuff i want to do,lol,


----------



## M77LTT (May 13, 2013)

M77LTT said:


> Tyrer said:
> 
> 
> > I agree if your OEM items are in good condition then it will be fine - I'm going from my own experience of the hosing being soft and collapsing under the extra boost from a remap.
> ...


Another quick question,have you had to have a new clutch since your remap?


----------

